# New Hybrids



## McKatelyn (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, since all three of the Mexican species are not able to grow for any length of time in cultivation, has anyone ever tries to use them to make any hybrids? I was thinking a stunning hybrid might come from one of the mexican sp and a yellow form of C. kentuckiense. This would keep a huge yellow flower but possibly be growable. Have any of the three species ever been attempted at creating a hybrid with any other species? I know there are no registered hybrids but was curios if it was just never attempted or just always failed. Thanks, Kate


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't ever heard of one. I don't think there are any of the Mexican species available, so there isn't any material for hybridizers to use. I think if there was more material to breed with, we'd see some hybrids from them.


----------

